# Polaris Mgnum 425 Mods



## OpTic_G1BBY

I have a 1996 Polaris magnum 425 4x4. I was wondering if you knew of any snorkel kits and clutch kits? Also if you knew of any ways to get more speed and power. All it has to be able to do is turn 25in ITP mayhems in lite and medium mud. (Also would Maxxis zillas in a 26 be better then the mayhems?)


----------



## adam6604

zilla's and mayhems in that size are practically the same.. zilla might be tad lighter, but the mayhems have a stronger build. im pretty sure you're looking at doing everything custom yourself, it is chain driven so you cant really put a clutch kit in it ( not belt drive ). search on this forum, a guy has snorkeled, custom built a lift kit, and put 28" outlaw tires on his 425 magnum.


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

ok is his name cal3bcart


----------



## Polaris425

You can snorkel it yourself.... and RDC should have a lift kit that will work for it. A Kit for an Expediton should fit it. 

And yeah, it's Cal3b.


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

ok i so i went to EPI preformance and found a clutch kit, i am loooking into the lift kit from RDC, now is there any wheels and tire in specific that would be good for mud and loose dirt

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

Also what is the difference between the standard clutch belt and the severe duty one?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Sorry just now seeing this....if i was u i would just stick with a stock belt on these machines. I have/had the RDC 2" and it lifted my wheeler a true 2" and i am running 27" outlaws with stock clutching and it pulls them fine so i would imagine u could pull 25s or 26s good. As far as snorkeling, ur pretty much gonna have to do ur best with the airbox. Easier way is a nutbuster style which comes straight up out of plastic from stock location. Ill post a link to my snorkel guide of how i use to have my snorkels... I now have all center snorkels but the airbox snorkel runs under gas tank and is squished so imma have to re-think it through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

And on the HD3 wheels in the 12x7, just make sure u get the 4/156 bolt pattern for front two, and 4/4 bolt pattern for rear two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

On the HD3's i haven't been able to fine the 4/4 for the rear. i also will more than likely stay with the stock clutching. Ani i have figured out how i will run my snorkles i am going to do a triple pipe in a strait line that comes out in front of the handle bars where the high beam light box is the only problem is i will have to take off the speedo.  (At least it got 12 good years of use)

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

or do any of you know if it is posible to put a beadlock on a ITP Delta Steel


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Go to mud throwers . com they have the wheels u want.... And i had to take my headlight out to run my snorkels where i wanted







c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Well i am still running into the same problem on any sight i go to no 4/4 bolt pattern wheels so i may go with the ITP Delta Steels with a bead lock if it will fit. And yea how your snorkels are done is how i was gonna do mine a three in a strait line coming out of the high beam light box.


----------



## Polaris425

Caleb's right ATV Mud Tires : ATV Tires : ATV Wheels : ITP Tires : Maxxis ATV Tires Free Shipping should have the 4x4 pattern. If they can't get it, that rim just must not come In that pattern.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

They only have the machined hd3's in 4/4 bolt pattern....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

OK now will the center cap fit over the oil res on the front and rear or will i need a spacer if so how big of a spacer will o need.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Take a look at the pic of mine above. I have all 4 caps on on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

also would i need a spacer on my polaris to fit the center caps or will it be ok without them?


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Also with the 27 in outlaws what is your top speed in high gear.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I dont have any spacers on mine to fit the center cap and idk i dont have a speedometer on mine anymore .... I dont really ride tht fast anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

Got brake lines made today at my dads work...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Yea i was just wondering if the center cap would fit over the front because of how long it sticks out. Also would changing out all the chains and sprockets on the bike make it any faster. And do you have aftermarket axles and if so are they worth or if not have you had any problems with the stocks? Also do you know of anywhere i can get shocks for the front end and the swing arm or will sportsman shocks fit?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I believe the same year sportsman shocks will work.. And my stock axles held up fine to the 27s.... If the sprockets are old then it would hurt to change out chain and sprocket cause over time the chain wear those teeth out on the sprockets and will cause it to have slack....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Well today was good. But didnt end well for the wheeler (somewhat). Found a couple weak points: rear shock cylinder snapped in half and dug into my airbox, rear chain broke, and some heatshield came off my plastics leading to a melted piece of plastic lol but hey atleast NONE of my welds broke

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Ok and on the 26in zillas or the 26in mayhems what do you thing would be better for water and mud. Also do you know if this bike could fit 26's with room to spare or if it needs a lift?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I think it would fine with 26s and to me mayhems are more of a mud tire than the zillas. Will pull a lil harder. A guy in our group has a set and he really likes them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

OK now do you know of anywhere i can get ss108's for a decent price and do you know of any exhaust that will fit this bike with out modifying it?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> OK now do you know of anywhere i can get ss108's for a decent price and do you know of any exhaust that will fit this bike with out modifying it?



I believe ITP quit making the SS108s for polaris bolt pattern. Even if u do find a set in 4/156, its gonna be hard to find the two for ur back wheels cause rear lug pattern is 4/4 on these magnums. 

And on the exhaust, there is VERY few exahusts out tht will bolt up without some modification. What i did is took the stock exhaust and cut the bottom outlet off, welded tht hole up and drilled a 1" hole in the rear of the exhaust and welded the outlet back on. Tht was, of course, before i put my exhaust snorkle on. Look through the polaris section and u can find where i modified my exhaust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Whelp i believe i have had a change of mind and a set of realization on how bad the mud really is down around here. My friends Honda foreman 450 with 26 in Zillas couldn't even make it through all the mud so i think i might have to step up a little in size and severity. So i am now thinking about getting a more aggressive tire like a 27 in Gorilla Silverback 27-10-12 all the way around and ITP ss212 in "Chrome" Polished Aluminum. Also finally got my magnum snorkeled thanks to your guide and i am in the process of trying to find a slip on exhaust for my magnum.


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> Whelp i believe i have had a change of mind and a set of realization on how bad the mud really is down around here. My friends Honda foreman 450 with 26 in Zillas couldn't even make it through all the mud so i think i might have to step up a little in size and severity. So i am now thinking about getting a more aggressive tire like a 27 in Gorilla Silverback 27-10-12 all the way around and ITP ss212 in "Chrome" Polished Aluminum. Also finally got my magnum snorkeled thanks to your guide and i am in the process of trying to find a slip on exhaust for my magnum.



Also on a sorta on topic question. The offset on the stock wheels is 4+3 front and 5+2 on the rear. Well i am buying spacers to convert both to a 4/110 bolt pattern but the front offset will then be 5+2 instead of the 4+3 will that hurt anything or will it be ok? If so do you know of and 4/4 to 4/156 spacers?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> Also on a sorta on topic question. The offset on the stock wheels is 4+3 front and 5+2 on the rear. Well i am buying spacers to convert both to a 4/110 bolt pattern but the front offset will then be 5+2 instead of the 4+3 will that hurt anything or will it be ok? If so do you know of and 4/4 to 4/156 spacers?



U can get any adapter made here. 
http://shop.adapterkings.com/produc...ABA6.m1plqscsfapp04?productId=23&categoryId=3

Gonna be around 130 dollars or so depending on the thickness of the spacer to get it even with the front. Should be just 2" tho since IRS wheels are about 2" difference from SRA wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Ok so how does this build sound for a magnum

-Highlifter laws 27-9.5-12 all 4 corners
-ITP ss212 Machined 4/156 all 4 corners
-AK 4/4 to 4/156 adapters
-EPI clutch kit
-EPI belt
-RDC 2" Lift (Building a 4")
-Performance O-Ring chain and sockets
-Triple snorkels coming out of high beam enclosure


Also where is you winch at?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I took the winch off but still have it and the plate it was on. It was up front sticking out and i didnt like the look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Yea that is what i was wondering because every magnum i have ever seen with a winch it sticks of the front of the brush guard


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Whelp got some bad news today.

Gotta have a new mastercylinder


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> Whelp got some bad news today.
> 
> Gotta have a new mastercylinder



Ebay prolly has one of those lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Yea they are like $119


----------



## jackthomas

How do you time a 92 polaris 350 2 stroke please help


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Ok so Caleb i was wondering about something on the Rubber Down Customs 2" lift. The rear lift bracket loot like it is made to fit the newer Polaris magnums like the 500. Where you able to mount the rear lift to your 97 magnum or did you have to custom make a bracket or did it just not work at all?


Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> Ok so Caleb i was wondering about something on the Rubber Down Customs 2" lift. The rear lift bracket loot like it is made to fit the newer Polaris magnums like the 500. Where you able to mount the rear lift to your 97 magnum or did you have to custom make a bracket or did it just not work at all?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time.



I have some aluminum collars that are the same size inside diameter as the outside diameter of the shock cylinder. It just makes the rear coil stiffer and allows u to crank ur shock stiffer if needs be.









My shock is set on second notch with the spacer and sits pretty level.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Where did you get the collar at and did it cost you anything if you don't mind me asking?

Also will the same technique with just using the spacers work on the front as well?

Also do you know the thread pitch on the studs for the tires (Front and Rear) as well? 3/8-24?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> Where did you get the collar at and did it cost you anything if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also will the same technique with just using the spacers work on the front as well?
> 
> Also do you know the thread pitch on the studs for the tires (Front and Rear) as well? 3/8-24?



I got the rear spacer from P425 here on the forum. I think he just made it out of some aluminum pipe. Im sure u could use them for the front but i have the rubberdown customs 2" lift spacers im gonna put back in the front. They are a little different then these aluminum puck spacers.

On ur last question, im not sure at all man! Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTic_G1BBY

Also do you have any work done to the clutch like different primary or secondary springs.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

OpTic_G1BBY said:


> Also do you have any work done to the clutch like different primary or secondary springs.



I dont right now, im only running 27" outlaw skinnies and Low pulls them fine. But i do want to look into some options if i get some 29.5 outlaw 1's like i plan. Just dont kno the spring ratings on these older polaris's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

